# Armor Skids Toro 826 OXE



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

My very first ever snowblower is coming so I'm kind of excited.

2016 Toro Power Max 826 OXE 37781
I just bought it and will be delivered to me in 3 weeks just in time for winter.
I have 100' gravel driveway, and want to change the stock skids to the Armor Skids 
But I'm not sure of the armor skids size to order, because a toro stock skids replacement parts web site shows the stock skid slots to be 3" but the armor skids web site page says 2 7/8" slots for the ASC0310-D for toro 826

Anyone know if the 826 OXE 37781 stock skid slots are 3" or 2 7/8" ?
I would measure on the snowblower but haven't got it yet, maybe I could go down to toro dealer shop tomorrow and measure the 826 OE 37780 floor model.

Thanks


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If memory serves me correctly " OLD HANKY " threw a pair of those on his steed awhile back. he would be the guy to ask.k:k:k:k:k:k:k:*


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

thanks, I need to make more posts to get up to 15 because my pvt message to hanky is only allowed if I have 15 posts or more, but I am 98% sure the toro bucket housing slot size is 2 7/8" spacing, I am going to the toro dealers tomorrow where I got my 826 OXE on order and measure the 826 OE floor model, the OE one has no flood light and OXE has the light


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

i hear through the grapevine that the crew at armour skids are excellent to deal with.....shoot them off an email .


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I just checked and took a few pictures give me 5 minutes and I will have for you.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I took some pictures for you.



Bob is very good to deal with , he read in the Toro Forum that I took my Armour skids off as it it would ride up on the snow that came off my garage roof . He contacted me and sent me free of charge a new design of skids. Hope this helps you Degreaser.
On the last picture you can see which holes I mounted it on. I used washers for spacers


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Here are the links to my blower. Zippoman is ny step son and does most of the pictures for me.
http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-fancy-new-shoes-toro-1128-oxe-power-max.html

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblowerskids-com/88666-new-design-skids.html


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

Thanks Hanky for the pictures, that one picture of your Toro stock skid with the measure tape does confirm again what my Toro dealer told me on the phone this morning, he measured skid center of bolt to center of bolt on the Toro PowerMax 826 OE floor model and it's 2 7/8" and said the 826 OXE would be the same


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

Ok, here is what I did, I want to buy the 2 7/8" ArmorSkids ASC0310-D for my Toro PowerMax 826 OXE so on Monday 24th sent email to [email protected], not heard anything, so just wondering If instead of sending email to them should I go on their Snow Blower Skids For Sidewalks and Gravel Drives web site and order them from there? Maybe they need the order from their web page and not thru emails.


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

I had ordered the armorskids and they just came in the post mail, now going to open the package and see what's inside the package, then figure out how to remove the Toro stock skids


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

oh no, I opened up the package and he sent me the wrong size skids
my Toro has 2 7/8" skid slot spacing and he sent me skids for 3" spacing, now what do I do?


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

Bob, if you are watching this forum, the skids you sent me are for 3" slot spacing and my Toro needs 2 7/8" slot spacing skids, now what do I do?


----------



## Degreaser (Oct 23, 2016)

ok all is ok now, I got the new skids installed correctly, had to buy longer carriage bolts because of the auger housing trim and the 2 new skid spacers, so all is ok now
I was trying to use the middle slots on the new skids which are 3" on the ASC0310 and that didn't fit, he sent me an email, and I did not know before what offset slot meant, now I know, he told me to use the back-most slot and it is installed great now


----------

